# Weird things going on in the woods



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Last night I was helping teach a Firearms Safety class. One of the other instructors wanted to talk about mortality factors and how they effect animal populations. What he actually said was morality factors. I have always suspected that the turkeys were doing perverted things when no one was looking.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

And here's proof!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EyDquu-v0o[/ame]


----------

